# First PACH points



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson got his first PACH points!! He got 15 points in Jumpers with a 1st place! I am so proud of him. He is doing a better job in Preferred than in Regular. He just needs one more leg in Excellent standard and he will then be working on his QQs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay  Way to go!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What is a PACH?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> What is a PACH?


Preferred Agility Champion


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats, that is awesome!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go you two! See you sometime this summer I am sure...You are done with college now right???


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go! Congrats.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Way to go you two! See you sometime this summer I am sure...You are done with college now right???


I graduate on Saturday


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Way to go!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on both the first PACH points and the graduation!


----------

